# Darling is up for adoption



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Everybody,
Darling is on the Golden Bond website. She is now available for adoption. If anyone in Washington or Oregon wants a really great dog, she's your girl. I know because I am her foster mom. Check her out at http://goldenbondrescue.com/ Just clink on the link for Goldens needing homes to see her story. She is Darling #1985.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Bless you for fostering with Golden Bond. I hope Darling finds a loving home.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Congratulations on hitting this milepost! She looks like such a sweetie and I hope you have a very successful placement. I know it can be hard when you finally have to give them up so extra hugs are heading your way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. I hope she gets her furever home very soon. But until then I know she will be spoiled so well by you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beautiful girl! Thank you for fostering her.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Her name fits her. I hope she finds a great home soon.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

*update ON DARLING..*

Darling has been adopted! She goes to her forever home on friday. She has been the greatest foster ever. I am going to miss her so much but I know she will be happy in her new home.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So happy Darling found a forever home, thanks for fostering...it's gotta be hard to let her go, she is to cute!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so happy to hear Darling has found her forever home! She is such a beauty....and easy to see how she was so easily adopted! Thank you for opening your home and love to these very special Golden's in need of a loving home.:smooch:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

YIPPPPEEEEEEE !!!!!:bowl:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Darling*

What a beautiful girl you are-I know you will love your new home!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Yay...I love those happy endings. Enjoy your forever home!


----------

